
Show HN: New Cancer Drug Candidates - michaelforrest
https://experiment.com/projects/test-a-new-drug-candidate-for-treating-cancer
======
gus_massa
* In the graph at the bottom there is a comparison of a usual drug and a previously designed drug. It looks much better against cancer cells. Do you have a similar comparison against normal cells? Perhaps the bt1 drug also kill more normal cells than carboplatin.

* This is not a good ShowHN, because we can't try the drug. In general fundraisers are not good for ShowHN. From [https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html) " _Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can 't be tried out, so they can't be Show HNs._"

* This is the 8th time you posted this. Some repost are OK here, but somewhere between 5 and 10 is too much. I think you can get more traction with a technical post about the old drug, the new drug, the differences and why you expect it to be better. Add some chemical and biological details, but not too many. (I can guarantee that it will be a huge success here, but I hope that technical post get more traction in a technical forum.) (Add a link to the fundraise at the bottom of the blog post.)

------
michaelforrest
Thank you for writing Gus_massa.

The drug at the bottom has been tested in mice and is less toxic (higher
maximal tolerated dose) than some anti-depressants, which people take every
day for decades.

By contrast, present cancer drugs (such as carboplatin, the cancer drug shown
in the figure) are so toxic that they can only be taken a few times and weeks
apart (not daily) to try and give the body time to recover. And lots of other
drugs have to be taken atop to try and mask the damage the cancer drug is
doing to the body e.g. drugs to stop vomiting (not because the drug is
swallowed and upsets the tummy, because it is taken intravenously and does
incredible damage, a manifestation of which is vomiting).

Indeed, there is strong evidence that in some cases it is the cancer drug(s)
that kills cancer patients rather than cancer (go through to the actual
journal paper that this newspaper article is writing up, a very respectable
journal and the paper is authored by a sizeable consortium of hospital
oncologists in the UK):
[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/08/30/chemotherapy-...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/08/30/chemotherapy-
warning-as-hundreds-die-from-cancer-fighting-drugs/)

There are links on the experiment.com page I posted to more technical detail
on my work, with supporting experimental data. To copy and paste one of these
here:
[https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/docs2/pct/WO2019012149/p...](https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/docs2/pct/WO2019012149/pdf/PpAUZP5Zqw9fmNqL8LoqeF4ZqdXy0OF1dO7_6PtxXGdUgRVmMa2Nc1YlBsuZGzf7oG8RDBP2TOSgzMNAOTWq8zhcFsRB1mtaZr8tTwmjhI0vitaqTSlSzJutGb8eVEWp?docId=id00000045720432&psAuth=z8TolF04c1pSeYym8s1-CHIaLeif5s78ruenoiXZ-
ZI)

Please also see (non-technical), for an overview of the (bootstrapped)
company, now raising: [https://angel.co/company/biophysical-
therapeutics](https://angel.co/company/biophysical-therapeutics)

